# Check out this finish! Wax or sealant?



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Answers on a postcard as to what you think may have given this finish! You decide  We're looking at the bonnet here, as this is what has the mystery LSP on it.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

You could never tell from that photo or any photo, maybe if you had one each side by side. 
I'm going for sealant tho


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

great gonzo said:


> You could never tell from that photo or any photo, maybe if you had one each side by side.
> I'm going for sealant tho


The guessing is more for fun


----------



## audigex (Apr 2, 2012)

My money is on sealant with it being a white car. Sealants on mine make it look like that (although not quite as good) while waxes get nowhere near.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I did vote tho mate


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

sealant for white ??


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Maybe a beading shot (enhanced in post production) might help?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm going to say wax.

There's just something about the reflection that looks a little less sharp than a sealant, and perhaps wetter.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I go for semi, for the fun of it, a hybrid wax.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I'd say a cheap wax,pound shop or maybe a larger retailers own brand.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

PugIain said:


> I'd say a cheap wax,pound shop or maybe a larger retailers own brand.


I will say this....it is a well known brand within the detailing circles, especially here on DW...not a shop brand or anything found in the pound shops or similar 

Price is an unknown quantity at the moment, but I would personally say it is worth paying good money for given ease of use and the absolutely insane levels of gloss in the flesh:thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Is it a well known product or is it just the brand that is popular?


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

millns84 said:


> Is it a well known product or is it just the brand that is popular?


The brand


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

In that case I'd maybe say 3M, and it's their show car paste wax?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm opting for the wax finish too.


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

I've had a very similar finish on a white car (well actually a van) with a very cheap wax from ASDA called 'Autochem Ultra Deep Gloss Wax', a spray wax for £1, which in all honest is fantastic and seems to be holding out fantastically - its been on the trade cars i look after for 6 weeks now and still beading like mad!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm going to say wax dodo diamond white maybe.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Nath said:


> I've had a very similar finish on a white car (well actually a van) with a very cheap wax from ASDA called 'Autochem Ultra Deep Gloss Wax', a spray wax for £1, which in all honest is fantastic and seems to be holding out fantastically - its been on the trade cars i look after for 6 weeks now and still beading like mad!


This stuff eh?


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

cg lava


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Wolfs body wrap....


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sealant


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I put wax.

Has someone got some Wraith


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

Avanti said:


> This stuff eh?


yes! fantastic stuff!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Wax


Either bouncers 22 or white diamond


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm going to say wax purely based on the fact that if it was a sealant you wouldn't post because no one would be surprised


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Very interesting poll results, and from the beading photo I can understand why the majority feel it is a wax.....

It beads insanely, sheets even better than it beads......

But is a sealant


----------



## burtz (Apr 14, 2010)

What sealant? lol.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Z2......


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

AaronGTi said:


> Z2......


Nein 

This is a paste sealant, yet to launch, speaks with a bit of a Potteries accent....as Sir David Frost used to say......the clues are there!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Ab ?.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Asking people to guess what product used when it's not even out yet lol


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Junior Bear said:


> Asking people to guess what product used when it's not even out yet lol


I did start to confuse things 

The initial point was to see if people thought wax or sealant, then people started guessing specifics, so I thought I'd stir the pot a bit


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

nick.s said:


> Maybe a beading shot (enhanced in post production) might help?


Seeeelant


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> Seeeelant


You don't say  It's a great one so far, and if the durability is good, it'll be incredible :thumb:


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

It is IMPOSSIBLE to tell unless you see the beading or sheeting.


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats why I don't understand people that go out and buy this wax and that wax just stick to one durable wax or sealant and put that extra money you didnt spend towards a better wash technique that consists of something a little more powerful then a 2000 psi pressure washer.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok sorry


----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

nick.s said:


> Nein
> 
> This is a paste *sealant*, yet to launch, speaks with a bit of a Potteries accent....as Sir David Frost used to say......the clues are there!


woohoo i guessed correctly


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

dohc-vtec said:


> Thats why I don't understand people that go out and buy this wax and that wax just stick to one durable wax or sealant and put that extra money you didnt spend towards a better wash technique that consists of something a little more powerful then a 2000 psi pressure washer.


some people put look before durability but its each to there own


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> some people put look before durability but its each to there own


With proper refining/jewelling techniques you cannot tell the difference with waxes and sealants, cleat coat levelled to be as flat/perfect as it can be, putting a layer of wax or sealant is not even 1/4 a micron thick, you cannot tell the difference, its all in your head eh


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

dohc-vtec said:


> *With proper refining/jewelling techniques you cannot tell the difference with waxes and sealants,* cleat coat levelled to be as flat/perfect as it can be, putting a layer of wax or sealant is not even 1/4 a micron thick, you cannot tell the difference, its all in your head eh


I agree with your earlier post as to spend more on a higher rated power washer, although not everybody gets chance to adopt a full proper refine and jewel polish, it's always strikes me as 'odd' that the 'warriors' say a viewer cannot tell the difference yet still the warrior advocate only uses this durable product in the winter only?


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

After seeing that first picture, sealant would be my guess.
Chemical-Guys JetSeal109 or DJ SN paste sealant...


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

It is a sealant yes  I revealed it a few posts back now 

Took the opportunity to get a quick video on my phone of the water behaviour yesterday when giving the Punto a quick wash 






Although not the clearest of videos, it sheets like a mofo!


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

A little video update of the finish from two weeks in:






Now three weeks in, and the beading and sheeting is still as tight as ever, with silly amounts of gloss still present. Just waiting on favourable weather conditions to rephotograph the car


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Just over 5 weeks in and still rocking the beadage extremely well indeed! Gloss is still very much a winner!

Will update with a photo later on!


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

dohc-vtec said:


> With proper refining/jewelling techniques you cannot tell the difference with waxes and sealants, cleat coat levelled to be as flat/perfect as it can be, putting a layer of wax or sealant is not even 1/4 a micron thick, you cannot tell the difference, its all in your head eh


agree. basically all of the finish is in the prep work. doing a test between gtechniq C1, C2 and zymol glasur......and me not being able to tell the difference from over 1 foot away led me to ditch my waxes in favour of things which offer better ultimate protection since i'm not interested in "feel" and how "nice it is to apply"

understand why people like this though, but it's not for me so no more waxes will ever be going on my car.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

E38_ross said:


> agree. basically all of the finish is in the prep work. doing a test between gtechniq C1, C2 and zymol glasur......and me not being able to tell the difference from over 1 foot away led me to ditch my waxes in favour of things which offer better ultimate protection since i'm not interested in "feel" and how "nice it is to apply"
> 
> understand why people like this though, but it's not for me so no more waxes will ever be going on my car.


Personally I disagree that ALL of the finish is in the prep. Vast majority yes, but LSP's add their own flavour. How we see this is all subjective though, and makes for interesting debate 

Anyways, beadage!


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

nick.s said:


> Personally I disagree that ALL of the finish is in the prep. Vast majority yes, but LSP's add their own flavour. How we see this is all subjective though, and makes for interesting debate
> 
> Anyways, beadage!


why i said "basically all"


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

nick.s said:


> Answers on a postcard as to what you think may have given this finish! You decide  We're looking at the bonnet here, as this is what has the mystery LSP on it.


The Abyss!!:argie:

Lovin it Nick!


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Ist good ya? 

Sadly Percy got traded in a few weeks back so I haven't been able to grab some updated shots, but passing it at the garage the other day when I took the replacement in for some warranty work, it was still beading really nicely  I'll try and grab some photos if it's there tomorrow.


----------

